Ask HN: Whats a good book to learn Startup 'Mathematics'? - nns
======
jupiter90000
What do you mean by 'startup mathematics?'

~~~
rudimk
Maybe the OP's talking about metrics, and what goes into measuring/computing
them?

Just something off the top of my head. If that's what the OP's going for,
"startup mathematics" wouldn't exactly be the best term to throw around,
looking for clues.

